# Feeding Dart frogs mosquito larvae



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

My solution to feeding since I ran out of ff.
https://youtu.be/dDl0Rmf3iwI


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

https://youtu.be/nP8zM1RxCKs


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

https://youtu.be/BwkDvPjCcvg


----------



## Schlepenslide (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm glad I live in a city with few mosquitos, but I'll be damned if that isn't a great solution to running out of food. They seem to love them!


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh yes they Do! Lol in a hour or so. The filter was all cleaned off. https://youtu.be/BwkDvPjCcvg


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks great, wonder if there is another similar aquatic organism that could be easily cultured that would create the same feeding response. Brine shrimp maybe? 

I personally wouldn't feed wild mosquitoes and their larva as they are carriers of all kinds of nasty crap.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

Maybe whiteworms, or microworms. Found this video while looking at those videos.https://youtu.be/HozBKrHkY4A


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I've never been able to get my frogs to eat worms of any kind. Wonder if they are hard wired to avoid them.

That culture video is really interesting but still relies on wild mosquitoes. 

Wonder if the larva carry parasites etc or if the adults acquire them once out of the water. Seems unlikely but I don't know.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm going to try whiteworm culture


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

cam1941 said:


> Looks great, wonder if there is another similar aquatic organism that could be easily cultured that would create the same feeding response. Brine shrimp maybe?


Might be a pain to rinse them. There are large freshwater fairy shrimp whose eggs can be bought online and cultured in much the same way.

Perhaps also scuds (freshwater amphipods)?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah I forgot about the whole salt water thing since I've seen people feed them to gold fish and other fresh water fish but you're right it would be a pain. Also might be bad for the frogs because of all the salt.

Great idea, I actually looked into freshwater amphipods. The one place I know that has them is sold out. I stopped looking into though because if I start messing with amphipods I will end up with a fish tank LoL 

Trying really hard not to get one 



Veneer said:


> Might be a pain to rinse them. There are large freshwater fairy shrimp whose eggs can be bought online and cultured in much the same way.
> 
> Perhaps also scuds (freshwater amphipods)?


----------

